# 1975 John Deere 210 deck pto not disengaging



## Spiels (Nov 17, 2021)

I have a 1975 JD 210 that I recently inherited that runs really nice. I mowed with it for the first time without any issues until I tried disengaging the pto for the mower and it won’t shut off.. Any ideas on a quick fix? Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Spiels, welcome to the tractor forum.

Here a series of posts covering this same subject:








PTO clutch questions for 210


I have a 1975 210 with a fully manual PTO clutch. When the tractor is cold, it works. After I have been mowing for a while, the PTO will not disengage when I disengage it. How do I fix this? It seems a bit dangerous with kids around. Additionally, i would like to rig up the tractor to power...




www.wfmachines.com


----------

